# 烟花 / 爆竹 / 鞭炮 (fireworks)



## Youngfun

你们怎么用这三个词？

对我来说，飞上天的是烟花，在地上或挂在墙上的是爆竹，而鞭炮是烟花爆竹的统称，基本上等于英语的fireworks。

但是，听朋友说，在地上、墙上的叫鞭炮。而爆竹不是口语常用的词。


----------



## Skatinginbc

爆竹是內有火药,点燃发响的圆筒竹形物
鞭炮是類似長鞭的、成串的爆竹
烟花(烟火)是內有火药, 点燃後噴出各种花樣的火星, 供遊戲觀賞之物
飞上天的沖天炮是点燃发响的竹形爆竹
有些烟花是拿在手上, 不会飞上天的

羊帆羊年行大運


----------



## Romildo

原始的爆竹就是因为用火烧竹子能发出爆炸声，所以得名。发明火药之后，用纸卷火药形成的产品点燃后也能发出爆炸声，因此沿用了“爆竹”这一名称。所以我认为爆竹可以无火药，也可以不是竹。
在中国东北，大家把单个儿的爆竹叫“炮仗”。


----------



## SuperXW

Youngfun said:


> 你们怎么用这三个词？
> 
> 对我来说，飞上天的是烟花，在地上或挂在墙上的是爆竹，而鞭炮是烟花爆竹的统称，基本上等于英语的fireworks。
> 
> 但是，听朋友说，在地上、墙上的叫鞭炮。而爆竹不是口语常用的词。


我的概念和Skatinginbc一样，与你的区别主要在“鞭炮”，肯定不是“烟花爆竹的统称”，你去谷歌百度搜下图就明白了。
至于“爆竹”，至少在北京，我想也是常用于口语的。比如“过年买爆竹”，“放爆竹去”。


----------



## brofeelgood

烟花 - fireworks
爆竹/鞭炮/炮仗 - firecracker

在南方, 广东话也叫"炮仗", e.g.
- "烧炮仗"
- "湿水炮仗" (用来形容说是天下无敌,却又失败告终的人或事情)


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

花，指那种不是为了听响，而是为了喷火看颜色的那种鞭炮。打到天上的形成各种颜色的也叫花。

放花。


----------



## Skatinginbc

Firecracker: a  paper  or  cardboard _ cylinder _(圆筒竹形物)  filled  with  an  explosive  and  having  a  fuse  and  discharged  to  *make  a  **noise* (点燃发响)  as  during  a  celebration.==> 製造声响用的

Firework  (usually plural): a device with an explosive that burns at a low rate  and with colored flames, used typically *for display* in celebrations. ==> 展示觀賞用的


retrogradedwithwind said:


> 花，指那种不是为了听响，而是为了喷火看颜色的那种鞭炮。


So, 鞭炮 (或作「鞭爆」) means "烟花爆竹的统称" to you?

During a celebration (e.g.,  國慶日), I would go with my family or friends to 看烟花/看烟火 but never 看鞭炮.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

生活中没有那么多的场合用这些词，大概如下。

烟花，主要是看，看颜色看形状，拿手上的，放地上的，飞天上的，都有。
鞭炮是听响。
飞到天上再炸，为了听响用的那种，就是震天雷，二踢脚。
如果有一堆，里面烟花鞭炮二踢脚都有，我可能会说这一堆烟花爆竹（应该是普通话学多了），这一堆炮仗，这一堆鞭炮……


----------



## Youngfun

我试着总结一下：

烟花：看颜色看形状的
爆竹：圆筒形的，爆炸有声音的
鞭炮：好多爆竹串起来的
炮仗：同“鞭炮”

那么，请问，那种爆炸致使声音的，但是不是圆柱形的，也可以叫鞭炮或炮仗吗？
或者，有一种拿在手上的，只有颜色，没有声音的，可以叫烟花吗？
原来中文没有统称各种烟花爆竹鞭炮的词。我也才发现，原来英语也分fireworks和fire crackers. 意大利语不区分，全都叫 fuochi d'artificio（字面意思：人造火）。

顺便说一下，我在这儿才学会到普通话有“炮仗”这个词。
我的方言里，也说“炮仗”，没有“爆竹”和“鞭炮”这些词，而烟花叫“烟火”或“烟火炮”。但是据我所知，不严格区分“炮仗”和“烟火”。

另外，“炮”和“爆”可以通用吗？比如，Skatingbc 的“鞭爆”，还有我在网上看到的“炮竹”。


----------



## fyl

我一直以为爆竹、鞭炮、炮仗是完全一样的东西……我们那里单个的叫「一个鞭」，一串的叫「一挂鞭」。
爆炸听响但不是小个圆柱形的，我们那里不叫「鞭」（或者鞭炮），一般只叫单独的名字，比如二踢脚，震天雷之类的。
拿在手上的，包括钻天猴之类的，也叫「花」（或者烟花）。

其实「烟花爆竹」本身就是一个统称，年前卖这一类东西的地方好像一般都写这个。我感觉「烟花」、「爆竹」、「鞭炮」、「烟花爆竹」其实都是书面语，口语中单字词「鞭」、「花」比较常用。当然不同的地方会有不同的用法。


----------



## Youngfun

fyl said:


> 爆炸听响但不是小个圆柱形的，我们那里不叫「鞭」（或者鞭炮），一般只叫单独的名字，比如二踢脚，震天雷之类的。


哇塞，够复杂的。


----------



## Youngfun

这样看来的话，“烟花爆竹”包括的不只是“烟花”和“爆竹”，还有一些既不是烟花又不是爆竹的东东。对伐啦？


----------



## SuperXW

Youngfun said:


> 另外，“炮”和“爆”可以通用吗？比如，Skatingbc 的“鞭爆”，还有我在网上看到的“炮竹”。


见过“炮竹”，没见过“鞭爆”，我的拼音输入法也打不出bian bao。


----------

